# ******** to allow new mums to add in expecting status



## Geordie_chick (Oct 18, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this on FF but I was passed this by a 'friend' who thought it was great. Me less so for reasons I know you ladies will understand.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2019921/Status-update-Im-expecting-child-Mums-let-friends-know-theyre-pregnant-********.html

I've no idea how to protest to ** or even on what grounds if any at all. What do you all think about it?

/links


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I don't think it will really make any difference.  The second they've pulled their knickers up after peeing on a stick most people seem to put it on ******** anyway


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't really care whether people put this news on ******** or not. It is not something I would do though. I don't discuss much of my life on it, people who need to know anything, know. Either personally, by phone or email.

I do think sometimes people can be a little over sensitive as to what people put on sites like that. At the end of the day, I'm sure it doesn't even cross peoples minds (unless they have been through years of infertility or miscarriages) that they may be upsetting someone by putting their good news "out there"

I think it's funny the way people put what they are doing each day on ********.... i.e, just had breakfast, now going shopping... now going to bed..... Who cares!   

Cozy


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

joeyrella said:


> I don't think it will really make any difference. The second they've pulled their knickers up after peeing on a stick most people seem to put it on ******** anyway






Geordie_chick said:


> I've no idea how to protest to ** or even on what grounds if any at all. What do you all think about it?


Why would you want to?

Sure to those of us who have struggled/ are struggling to conceive, a pregnancy announcement is pretty harsh but the kind of people who would use that function are the kind who...well, see joeyrella's post.  This just makes it that one step more clinical. Personally, I'd rather chose the manner I want to announce my pregnancy, not some button I click. 

There's plenty of features and functions on ** that are "offensive" to various groups - atheists take offence at people's religious statuses, democrats are republicans, single ladies at those who have married... happily married ones at those who are single. It's all about perspective. If they tried to cater for all, they'd end up catering for none. That said, it does nark me that they introduce expected children but haven't yet introduced step children! 
I think if you're going to be part of the ** network you do have to apply a bit of a "it's not personal" view to everything you read.

Another perspective is, in some ways it's a good thing they are recognising the value of life with acknowledging an expected child as a real person. I think, for ythose who suffer losses, it may help the make the loss more real to others around them. If that makes sense.

Anyway, this article (the newspaper's) just seems like another excuse to give the Daily Fail's mysogynistic readership something to bleat on about.  Just don't torture yourself by reading the replies. 

C~x


----------

